# Réponses aux questions secrètes



## Louisrennes98 (20 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

Je me trouve actuellement face à un problème : j'ai oublié toutes les réponses de mes questions de sécurité avec une très faible chance de les retrouver. J'ai fait une liste des réponses possibles à chaque question (en séparant les cas avec les majuscules, sans majuscules etc.) mais les réponses que je pensais les plus probable ne passent pas. Je vais donc continuer a tester jusqu'à avoir une meilleure solution.

J'ai créé ce compte Apple il y a de ça bien longtemps (quand j'ai eu un iPod Touch il y a 6 ans) et donc les réponses datent de quand j'étais plus jeune. Je ne l'avais jamais ré-utilisé depuis aujourd'hui où je compte m'acheter un iPhone.* J'ai appelé l'assistance Apple *et ils m'ont clairement dit que le seul moyen c'est de tester les différentes réponses... En gros, ils ne peuvent rien faire. 

Imaginons que je ne trouve pas les réponses associées à mon compte, *est-il possible de supprimer le compte afin de récupérer mon adresse e-mail ?* C'est mon adresse e-mail principale et je voudrais vraiment faire mon environnement Apple sur quelque chose de propre donc il faut absolument que j'utilise cette adresse. Supprimer mon compte ne me dérange pas, au contraire, je n'ai que des bêtises de quand j'étais jeune dessus, donc faire le ménage me convient parfaitement.

Je vous remercie de votre aide,
Cordialement.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2018)

Bonjour ,

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser cette méthode ?


Authentification par e-mail : cette méthode vous permet de recevoir un e-mail grâce auquel vous pourrez réinitialiser votre mot de passe.


----------

